# Voting, November Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A smaller offering this month, but I don't think our decision will be any easier. Good luck and thanks to everyone who entered!

1 vote each and no voting for yourself. 

The link. Sorry!  Tada!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

link? :


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Get your vote in. Just a few days left.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats to Bowie628! What a happy pup!


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

